# Afas



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

I just called them to see whats going on about our payments that we have no received yet.The women said they sent an email out that i didn't get. they are going back to checks.What kind of **** is that?No warning no calls no email nothing.one thing i noticed will all these preservation company's when it comes to paying time they don't pick up the phone or return emails.This is why i am only down to my last one i had it with this bull****


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Could be because most of the "contractors" they have don't even have checking accounts.
I ran into one the other day when I was doing something else and started talking to him. It came out that he had no insurance, no licenses and got the checks under his personal name.??
And these are the ones that are pushing us out.


----------



## expressreo (Jun 12, 2014)

I've been a vendor for fas for years now. Never had a issue with pay. They actually sent a email saying they will no longer charge us for paper checks


----------



## expressreo (Jun 12, 2014)

Only thing is the stupid workers comp with them


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm not understanding why they just decided to not pay last night.The women i spoke to on the phone said all day contractors were complaining about not getting paid.It just give them more time to **** us contractors over.I will not carry comp for them.They have a guy who around here has no license or proper insurance as far as i know that the county requires.I have had it with this bull****.I have 13 winterzations just waiting for qc for the last 15 days.


----------



## expressreo (Jun 12, 2014)

Well I will Keep a update if I see any payment issues.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I have to be honest I clicked on the thread because I needed a laugh. I got what I needed.

I have no idea why anyone would even consider working for AFAS?


----------



## expressreo (Jun 12, 2014)

You mean Safequard right ?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

expressreo said:


> You mean Safequard right ?


Them also.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*A*lways
*F*ind
*A*nother
*S*ucker


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

We used to be in the same building with some people who worked for AFAS, and PK management. They would come in and ask questions and argue when when you told them the answer. They never listened.

I ran into one of them at lunch about 3 weeks ago. They are out of business and honestly better off. It blows my mind that anyone would even consider these clowns.


----------



## JMarsden92 (Nov 3, 2013)

*Quit your whining you little girls.*

In response to the negativity I have this to add...

Everyone can have an opinion... AFAS has been loyal to all of us that have followed the protocols, and requirements that have been modified by the banks. It is understandable that the banks change their requirements with AFAS because in the past obviously scummy operators have played games, sued, caused damage, etc.

I don't work for AFAS, but have checked out and tried out MANY other companies out there. AFAS is the only one that actually backs the vendor. They don't have picture guidelines like MCS, and others. They pay for things that others don't.

If you don't like AFAS, then state actual situations, and not hearsay, or your unfounded opinion. If you can't take the heat... Get out of the industry. It takes all vendors to do their jobs correct for all of us to reap the benefits that we could have.

For those people that claim they knew nothing about pay being delayed... Check your darn email, and your spam folder because a message DID go out. On top of that... August 4, 2014 ALL vendors with AFAS received an email stating the following...



> Assurant Field Asset Services has changed software systems and will no longer be able to send payments through our E-Payables program after September 19th 2014. Your final E-Payables payment will take place on September 15th. Following this date, AFAS will only make payments by paper check until we are fully integrated in to our new accounting system, sometime after October 15th 2014. Once integrated, AFAS will again offer Direct Deposit as an option for payment, and you will be welcome to sign up for direct deposit at that time.
> 
> The Direct Deposits will be paid net 21 days versus net 30 days for Paper Checks. However, until we are able to provide you the option of Direct Deposit, ALL Invoices will be paid via check at net 14 days. AFAS will no longer charge any processing fees for checks if you would like to make the transition before September 19th 2014.


----------



## expressreo (Jun 12, 2014)

Same one I got


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

JMarsden92 said:


> In response to the negativity I have this to add...
> 
> Everyone can have an opinion... AFAS has been loyal to all of us that have followed the protocols, and requirements that have been modified by the banks. It is understandable that the banks change their requirements with AFAS because in the past obviously scummy operators have played games, sued, caused damage, etc.
> 
> ...


I don't take the HEAT as you call it because I don't have to. I would never work for AFAS due to crappy pay, ridiculous QC guidelines, and slow pay. 

We also don't work for MCS for pretty much the same reasons. Their REO package is laughable and if you want the P&P you have to do the REO at least that is what they presented to me.

Let me enlighten you. I can work in this industry without AFAS, or MCS, and make money just fine.


----------



## expressreo (Jun 12, 2014)

Lol slow pay and crappy pay? Last time I checked I was getting $150 for dry Wints , $15 per water cap and $50 each toilet clean. And they pay quick . Maybe you were doing crap work so that leaded the problems you were having for them


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I don't take the HEAT as you call it because I don't have to. I would never work for AFAS due to crappy pay, ridiculous QC guidelines, and slow pay.
> 
> We also don't work for MCS for pretty much the same reasons. Their REO package is laughable and if you want the P&P you have to do the REO at least that is what they presented to me.
> 
> Let me enlighten you. I can work in this industry without AFAS, or MCS, and make money just fine.


Let`s not forget about Cypicks too!


----------



## barefootlc (Apr 10, 2014)

they did actually send out an email regarding this..

_Assurant Field Asset Services has changed software systems and will no longer be able to send payments through our E-Payables program after September 19th 2014. Your final E-Payables payment will take place on September 15th. Following this date, AFAS will only make payments by paper check until we are fully integrated in to our new accounting system, sometime after October 15th 2014. Once integrated, AFAS will again offer Direct Deposit as an option for payment, and you will be welcome to sign up for direct deposit at that time.

_

However....I received an email that my payment was processed this evening...


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

JMarsden92 said:


> In response to the negativity I have this to add...
> 
> Everyone can have an opinion... AFAS has been loyal to all of us that have followed the protocols, and requirements that have been modified by the banks. It is understandable that the banks change their requirements with AFAS because in the past obviously scummy operators have played games, sued, caused damage, etc.
> 
> ...


So, you don't work for AFAS but you receive their emails and are privy to their guidelines and pricing?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

expressreo said:


> Lol slow pay and crappy pay? Last time I checked I was getting $150 for dry Wints , $15 per water cap and $50 each toilet clean. And they pay quick . Maybe you were doing crap work so that leaded the problems you were having for them


We never worked for them so that is not an issue. I saw their pay schedule and read through the QC expectations and decided to pass. It was a decision I have been happy with for years.

$150.00 for a wint is pretty good. The $15.00 for a cap is average and $50.00 for a toilet is low.

The question I have for you how many pipes do you have to cap, toilets do you have to clean, and winterizations do you have to do to make $200,000 a year net? Not gross? 

In our area AFAS does package deals where they expect you to complete initial services for like $500.00 or something ridiculous.

If you are happy getting screwed everyday and being forced to perform services you don't want to perform keep working for them. I'm sure they love having you no one in our area wants to work for them. They only get the crappy contractors who have to go back 5 times to get the job right. 

I want out of the industry entirely and eventually will get there. Even the better clients suck. I like running my business not waiting for a National to tell me what to do. When I bid direct to a bank or even through a realtor I tell them what I want to do and leave the sales cleans and nickels and dimes for others. A couple of weeks ago I ran into a guy at Home Depot and he asked me if I remembered a property we had done for a local realtor. I said sure did it was a disaster. He told me he made $300.00 on the sales clean but it took him all day with 3 people. I made $7,500.00 on the trash out and pool draining covering, and lawn care which combined took 1 day with 2 guys.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

I am staying with them because of the rehab work.i don't know how it is in the Midwest but all construction work slows down around the holidays. As for the qc yes it blows.They paid every week.Now i was told 14 days from qc who knows I'm almost done with this **** industry.i'm tired of seeing guys like me who do quality work and get penalized and other fly by night asshole get away with everything.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*One thing I realized, and it took me a while.*



UnitedFieldInspections said:


> I am staying with them because of the rehab work.i don't know how it is in the Midwest but all construction work slows down around the holidays. As for the qc yes it blows.They paid every week.Now i was told 14 days from qc who knows I'm almost done with this **** industry.i'm tired of seeing guys like me who do quality work and get penalized and other fly by night asshole get away with everything.



When you start caring in this industry, there is a good chance you are the only one.:yes:


----------



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> We never worked for them so that is not an issue. I saw their pay schedule and read through the QC expectations and decided to pass. It was a decision I have been happy with for years.
> 
> $150.00 for a wint is pretty good. The $15.00 for a cap is average and $50.00 for a toilet is low.
> 
> ...


 
$300 for a cleaning that prob tooke all day? I had a job today were I picked up broken glass that took me 15 mins and made 375, what are people thinking when they see these price lists and waiting to be told what to do and how to grab their ankles, there is better money to be made in half the time if you just apply yourself and not be scared.. call realtors and get work direct, and buy her flowers every so often, because mine in pretty:yes:.. good luck everyone, treat yourself to good work because you're worth it.. take a break and watch the nyg vs wash and take a break:thumbup:


----------



## JMarsden92 (Nov 3, 2013)

*Fas*

If you can't make money in this industry, then you muyst be paying your workers more than you can afford. I work my truck with my wife. We cleared over $10G in our FIRST month with AFAS. I am willing to wait the 14 days because they don't dick me around when it comes to QC. If I don't get the requested photo they don't pay. Then it is me who decided to throw the money away. I also set my company up to take work ONLY within a 35 mile radius of my office. This makes it so I don't have massive driving ever. I have a lawn person that contracts work from me for $27 a lawn for standard sized property. Larger gets them a little more. My QC scores are through the roof, and the ENTIRE company of AFAS knows who I am, and all about my company. I am now one of the ONLY vendors left in my area. I have written my own ticket to money. Stop complaining. If you can take the BS work from MCS, and others at $50 winterizations, and other crappy pricing, then you deserve what you get.


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

JMarsden92 said:


> We cleared over $10G in our FIRST month with AFAS.





> My QC scores are through the roof, and the ENTIRE company of AFAS knows who I am, and all about my company.


But yet you previously wrote (in this very thread):



> I don't work for AFAS, but have checked out and tried out MANY other companies out there. AFAS is the only one that actually backs the vendor.


So, either you DO work for AFAS and cleared 10g in a month or you lied. Interesting conundrum to be certain. :innocent:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

K&L preservation said:


> $300 for a cleaning that prob tooke all day? I had a job today were I picked up broken glass that took me 15 mins and made 375, what are people thinking when they see these price lists and waiting to be told what to do and how to grab their ankles, there is better money to be made in half the time if you just apply yourself and not be scared.. call realtors and get work direct, and buy her flowers every so often, because mine in pretty:yes:.. good luck everyone, treat yourself to good work because you're worth it.. take a break and watch the nyg vs wash and take a break:thumbup:


This guy thought he KILLED it by getting $300.00 for a sales clean.:thumbup:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

JMarsden92 said:


> If you can't make money in this industry, then you muyst be paying your workers more than you can afford. I work my truck with my wife. We cleared over $10G in our FIRST month with AFAS. I am willing to wait the 14 days because they don't dick me around when it comes to QC. If I don't get the requested photo they don't pay. Then it is me who decided to throw the money away. I also set my company up to take work ONLY within a 35 mile radius of my office. This makes it so I don't have massive driving ever. I have a lawn person that contracts work from me for $27 a lawn for standard sized property. Larger gets them a little more. My QC scores are through the roof, and the ENTIRE company of AFAS knows who I am, and all about my company. I am now one of the ONLY vendors left in my area. I have written my own ticket to money. Stop complaining. If you can take the BS work from MCS, and others at $50 winterizations, and other crappy pricing, then you deserve what you get.


If you have the deal you describe with any National you most likely ride a unicorn to work and spend your days hopping from cloud to cloud frolicking with puppies, and sliding down rainbows into pots of gold. :innocent:


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> If you have the deal you describe with any National you most likely ride a unicorn to work and spend your days hopping from cloud to cloud frolicking with puppies, and sliding down rainbows into pots of gold. :innocent:



Sounds like a typical day at my office... sliding into pots of gold are favorite.

YEP,YEP..


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Sounds like a typical day at my office... sliding into pots of gold are favorite.
> 
> YEP,YEP..


I thought you were clearing 20 grand a month and working in a 3 mile radius from your house while staring at supermodel secretaries all day? :thumbup:

I was not aware of the pots of gold. I was just jealous but now I'm going to cry and drink!


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I thought you were clearing 20 grand a month and working in a 3 mile radius from your house while staring at supermodel secretaries all day? :thumbup:
> 
> I was not aware of the pots of gold. I was just jealous but now I'm going to cry and drink!



Yeah she looks good, and she like what she does, cuts her phone off all day and its starting to rub off on the other girls... I'm loving it. her desk is clean, she helps keep the office clean too' brings her own rabbit diet food from home, yep she watches her weight. Shorts, sandals, tee shirts tight. tanned, the real kicker is the smart looking glasses.

Makes me almost want to come to work...:thumbsup: 

I set a large fire Friday at our favorite company, Not LPS, went over the head of invoicing, straight to the boss, made a major threat. the deposit hasn't been made yet today.... HA,HA its never this late. looks like they are make some adjustments on back pay.. its really not that much 20k are so but im making a point here...lol, Oh and boss said i was in like a bug in the rug.. no worries mate..


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Yeah she looks good, and she like what she does, cuts her phone off all day and its starting to rub off on the other girls... I'm loving it. her desk is clean, she helps keep the office clean too' brings her own rabbit diet food from home, yep she watches her weight. Shorts, sandals, tee shirts tight. tanned, the real kicker is the smart looking glasses.
> 
> Makes me almost want to come to work...:thumbsup:
> 
> I set a large fire Friday at our favorite company, Not LPS, went over the head of invoicing, straight to the boss, made a major threat. the deposit hasn't been made yet today.... HA,HA its never this late. looks like they are make some adjustments on back pay.. its really not that much 20k are so but im making a point here...lol, Oh and boss said i was in like a bug in the rug.. no worries mate..


I am losing my patience with them. They want us to write a novel on every property we service for them and I simply don't have the time or the patience to cater to all of their requests.

I finally told them on the last one that my price is my price run it through your cost estimator until you can get to my number. I've got work to do.

I am writing bids all day today. Complete bids for local realtors and banks. If I get one I will be pleased if I get 2 I will be screwed!:whistling2:


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I am losing my patience with them. They want us to write a novel on every property we service for them and I simply don't have the time or the patience to cater to all of their requests.
> 
> I finally told them on the last one that my price is my price run it through your cost estimator until you can get to my number. I've got work to do.
> 
> I am writing bids all day today. Complete bids for local realtors and banks. If I get one I will be pleased if I get 2 I will be screwed!:whistling2:



AH, IVE HIRED GIRLS THAT DO THAT FOR ME..GIRLS LUV TO TYPE AND TELL STORY'S, THAT WAS PART OF THEIR TRAINING.. EACH JOB HAS TO TELL A STORY. Funny you bring that up. oh and i get 90% of my bids back.

Yep,Yep.. Oh and LPS says Ive qualified for preferred vendor status.. Ive only been back for 4 weeks, LOL, it never ends my friend. Oh! did I tell how much i like long distance relationships. 

Mondays are the worst..:innocent:


----------



## JMarsden92 (Nov 3, 2013)

*Clarification*

When I said I don't "Work" for AFAS I was speaking the truth. I am a contractor. I don't want people to think that I am one of their employees and that I am trying to cover for them. The 10G was in my FIRST month. On top of that I am #5 in the Nation. The other 4 are in Florida and are ahead of me because they do 4000 lawns a month. Big difference. Down in Florida you can find anyone to do a lawn. It takes brains, and skill to do Winterizations, and things that they just don't see down there.



Field Audit Services LLC said:


> But yet you previously wrote (in this very thread):
> 
> 
> 
> So, either you DO work for AFAS and cleared 10g in a month or you lied. Interesting conundrum to be certain. :innocent:


----------



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

*afas*



Ohnojim said:


> *A*lways
> *F*ind
> *A*nother
> *S*ucker


lol very tru they were requiring us to have 2 million in liab and comp and pay for aspen grove sum back ground cking crap I told them to  it up there:thumbsup:


----------

